

Crowdsourced hate speech database could spot early signs of genocide - onosendai
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/04/crowdsourced-hate-speech-database-could-spot-early-signs-of-genocide/

======
sarde
Interesting idea. I wonder if it is too dystopic though; falls too much into
the realm of trying to pinpoint thoughtcrimes.

